# Media player classic und SWF



## gorgar1972 (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:
wenn ich mit dem media player classic (6.4.9.0) eine swf-Datei abspiele, erkennt er nicht die Länge des files und spielt sie immer wieder von vorne ab. Dabei sollte er zu der nächsten Datei in der Playliste springen. Ist das ein Problem in der Erstellung der swf, oder was kann man da machen

Greetings


----------

